# List of Intel & AMD CPUs Supporting XP Mode Virtualization of Windows 7



## topgear (May 8, 2009)

*For Intel CPUs*

*Windows 7 RC is finally here for everyone, and with it comes a brand new feature of being able to run Windows XP in all its glory in a virtualized environment.*

As we’ve detailed before, XP Mode will run the older operating system in a virtual environment inside Windows 7 for maximum compatibility with older applications. In fact, Microsoft is claiming that XP Mode provides near perfect Windows XP compatibility within Windows 7 – so that takes care of one of the raison d'etre for the old OS.

A minimum of 2 GB RAM is needed for XP Mode. And as we detailed last week, XP Mode will utilize and require virtualization technologies in recent processors such as Intel VT and AMD-V. Often hardware virtualization will need to be enabled in the system BIOS too.

Now the confusion comes in for many owners of recent Intel CPUs. Even if you have a Core 2 Duo or Quad CPU, that doesn’t mean that you have what it takes to run XP Mode in Windows 7.

For one reason or another, Intel has confusingly differentiated its processor line by including and excluding VT, even in CPUs of the same generation and family. To make matters worse, there isn’t an easy way to tell if your CPU is capable of virtualization other than digging through the documentation.

Thankfully, Ed Bott in his ZDNet blog has done the dirty work for us and compiled a list of all current Intel processors and have marked them with either a “Yes” or “No” for the presence of Intel VT.

For the List & Source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-xp-mode-virtualization-intel,7709.html


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2009)

*For AMD CPUs* :

*AMD makes things a little easier to identify virtualization hardware CPUs.*


Now that we have both Windows 7 RC and the XP Mode beta, we’re all ready to rock out to Windows XP all over again, right? Well, only if you have the requisite hardware.

If you have an AMD processor, you’ll need something called AMD-V for the hardware virtualization that XP Mode calls for. If you have a fairly recent AMD CPU, you should be ok.

"All CPUs AMD is currently shipping, except Sempron, include AMD-V and therefore support XP mode," an AMD spokeswoman said to CNet.


AMD then laid out which of its CPUs support AMD-V:




> *“With the exceptions of Sempron-branded processors and Turion K8 Rev E processors, all notebook processors shipped by AMD include AMD-V and therefore support Windows 7 XP mode."
> 
> "With the exceptions of Sempron-branded processors and pre-Rev F Athlon branded processors, all of the desktop processors shipped by AMD include AMD-V and therefore support Windows 7 in XP mode."
> 
> "Also, all AMD Opteron processors shipped by AMD from Rev F forward include AMD-V."*




In a previous article, we looked at all the Intel processors that supported virtualization. The picture wasn’t as clear as AMD’s, however, with some Core 2 Duo and Quad chips with and without Intel-VT

Source  : *www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-cpu-windows-xp-mode,7739.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

Loooool, now AMD hit jackpot. Intel disabled VT because it thought its useless and only for rich pros.

But now, with amd supporting VT even in its 2.5K CPUs, Microsoft is going to favour AMD.


----------



## mad1231moody (May 11, 2009)

According to the list my E7200 doesn't support VT. But this software SecureAble tells that VT is locked. Looking at that I felt that somehow the BIOS has some setting disabled for h/w VT. So what u say guys can my proccy support VT. Here is what the software tells.


> Virtualization Locked Off
> 
> This processor's advanced hardware support for virtualization has been disabled and "locked off" by some external influence - most likely by this system's BIOS as the system was booting. Since enabling hardware virtualization will allow faster and more secure virtual machines and their hosting operating systems to run at 100% full speed, you may wish to poke around in your system's BIOS to see whether you're able to find any references to "hardware virtualization" or "VMX", etc.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 11, 2009)

^me too have a e7200  any help guyz?


----------



## khattam_ (May 11, 2009)

Well, my E6550 will support this.. hope I'll use Win 7 one day...


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2009)

I don't think VT can be enabled on intel cpus which does not supports it coz it's a hardware limitation. & i think there is no reason to gripe as VT does not gives a huge perf boost. If you want to run several OS then use vitualbox or vmware. They are far more better & are well suited for a wide range of os.


----------



## pulkit_aga (May 12, 2009)

go to this page for details of all core 2 duo mobile processors and technology supported
*www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/mobile/specifications.htm

this means even the latest notebooks bought within last 1 yr will not support VT forget about anything older.
as per the market most of the laptops sold in past 1 yr having intel procy will not support VT.


----------



## kjuvale (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I have E6500, VT is supported but was disabled in BIOS. I enabled and installed it, it works great, even it has hibernet function  and can synchronise with windows 7.


----------



## techani (May 21, 2009)

How strange my 6420 supports it!


----------

